# How does turkey bacon compare to real bacon?



## CallMeMommy (Jun 15, 2005)

Could I pull one over on my DH? He didn't notice when I switched from ground beef to ground turkey (though when he found out he complained, whatever dude, you couldn't even tell the difference). I'd like to switch to turkey bacon but am wondering how close it is to the real thing. If there's a big difference it wouldn't bother me, but there's no way my DH would go for it…


----------



## Petersmamma (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh, it's TOTALLY different. It doesn't even look the same. I like it, though.

I adore bacon. Bacon is the reason I could NEVER be a vegetarian (and cheese is the reason I could never be vegan!). But, real bacon has like 6000 grams of fat in one slice, and turkey bacon has 35 calories and 1 gram of fat in one slice. So, there ya go. I'll eat turkey bacon, and save the real stuff for special occasions.

I like to make it in the microwave, on a paper towel that is folded around the bacon (like it's inside a book, if that helps). Microwave for about a minute then check. With turkey bacon, there's a real fine line between done and burnt beyond recognition. Not unlike real bacon!

Good luck with the switch, but yeah, he's going to notice. So just tell him you want to see him live to kiss his grandkids, he's eating turkey bacon or nothing at all, and leave it at that!


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

I agree that turkey bacon is very different.

I find it to be entirely inedible.

alsoSarah


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

Nope, you'll never be able to pull it off... turkey bacon tastes, and is textured NOTHING like bacon! I don't mind it so much, it was all my mom bought for a long time when I was a kid and when I would eat the real stuff, I was appalled at how greasy it is. I do really love regular bacon though.


----------



## Mama Dragon (Dec 5, 2005)

Pig bacon: Yum








Turkey bacon: Eww uke


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

Well, I agree it is totally different. he'll know! LOL

I like what I get though - either Wellshire farms or Applegate farms - organic turkey bacon. It isn't fatty at all, but it can lend that smoky taste to bean dishes, etc.

You actually need to use a little bit of oil to cook it if you don't use nonstick pans! (I don't - just my cast iron)

I occasionally eat a little 'real' bacon, but now that I am used to the other, I find it almost intolerably fatty. I am not a 'fat phobe' either - I use butter, full fat cheese, whole milk and coconut oil liberally - but I just am not used to so much fat on my meat I guess.

I say if you want to try it, get something good. They typical grocery store brands are pretty gross in my opinion, so get a good organic brand at least - and don't expect it to be exactly the same.


----------



## Petersmamma (Mar 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synthea™* 
Pig bacon: Yum








Turkey bacon: Eww uke










I like turkey bacon, so I don't agree with you on that, but you said pig bacon. Welllllll, I have a recipe for PIG CANDY.

You take raw bacon. Dredge both sides in brown sugar (or, if you want to really be decadent, a brown sugar/chopped pecan mix). Then, place on a baking sheet and bake at 350 degrees for about 20 min.

O.M.G. It is SOOOO good (and WILL kill you, so be careful!)


----------



## Stayseeliz (Jul 16, 2004)

I like ground turkey but HATE turkey bacon. It's awful! It tastes nothing like regular bacon. When I do buy bacon, I buy the reduced fat, reduced sodium version. But turkey bacon is forbidden in this house!









I think it'd be pretty hard to replace regular bacon with turkey bacon. It doesn't taste the same at all!


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Petersmamma* 
I like turkey bacon, so I don't agree with you on that, but you said pig bacon. Welllllll, I have a recipe for PIG CANDY.

You take raw bacon. Dredge both sides in brown sugar (or, if you want to really be decadent, a brown sugar/chopped pecan mix). Then, place on a baking sheet and bake at 350 degrees for about 20 min.

O.M.G. It is SOOOO good (and WILL kill you, so be careful!)

oooh, my boyfriend makes that, he calls it carmelized bacon. I love it. He brings it to parties and a snack. He also makes Peanut Butter Bacon Truffles. So good!


----------

